# 7weeks+3, feel like period is coming?



## WeeSal

I'm fairly sure this is pretty normal but just need to hear someone else say it. I've had very mild cramping which I've put down to stretching but it now feels a little more like oncoming period pain. 

Appreciate any comments xx


----------



## Mrskg

Hiya yeah I'm sure it's all normal Ive had pains tugs pulls stitch like feeling an everytinme I get to the point of really worrying it seems to disappear or change places! I think when pal we are so in tune with our bodies we notice every single thing xxx


----------



## WeeSal

Thanks Mrskg, I really need to try and stop worrying so much! Hope all going well for you xx


----------



## Mrskg

It impossible not to worry eh x I'm trying my hardest to stay positive x I've got a scan on fri so just holding out for that x when are you getting scan xx


----------



## WeeSal

Not had a date for my scan yet, which is another worry lol! My midwife promised to chase it up for me so hopefully should know in the next couple of days. Mixed emotions about it. Looking forward to hearing all about your scan and hopefully a wee picture? Sending positive thoughts xx


----------



## Mrskg

Im not sure how your epu works but I made the app myself didn't need a referral x I'm so glad no way I could wait till 12wks esp with first loss being a mmc x ive def got mixed emotions but need to know everythink ok x thanks for your positive thoughts they're def needed x I'm sure I'll be bringing home good news on fri! Your pma rubbing off on me lol x


----------



## confusedprego

I had mild cramping from about 6-9 weeks, it's very normal! Your uterus starts stretching very early on. FXd for you! Hope you get your scan soon :)


----------



## Charlee

Completely normal, I felt it during my last pregnancy and rang the midwife, she told me it's due to your uterus stretching and is a good healthy sign. Good luck.


----------



## WeeSal

Mrskg said:


> Im not sure how your epu works but I made the app myself didn't need a referral x I'm so glad no way I could wait till 12wks esp with first loss being a mmc x ive def got mixed emotions but need to know everythink ok x thanks for your positive thoughts they're def needed x I'm sure I'll be bringing home good news on fri! Your pma rubbing off on me lol x

I need a referral for our epu which is a pain but my GP promised the appointment would come through quite quickly, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for next week as I don't think I can wait much past that. Going crazy as it is lol! Looking forward to hearing how you get on on Friday, will be thinking about you. xx

Thanks all you lovely ladies for answering, you all really helped put my mind at ease. xx :thumbup:


----------

